# Essie Fall 2009 Cuddle with Color Collection



## Bec688 (Sep 9, 2009)

Essie Fall 2009 Cuddle with Color Collection







This collection includes (from left to right in the picture): 
Chinchilly: granite gray
Angora Cardi: dusty rose
Mink Muffs: smoky plush taupe
Midnight Cami: shimmering twilight blue
Bright Tights: electric orange
Pink Parka: hot pink





Chinchilly





Angora Cardi





Mink Muffs





Midnight Cami





Bright Tights





Pink Parka



source 1
source 2


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2009)

hehe, the names are too cute! I like chinchilly and the muffs one, although the name and colour are a bit kinky sounding/looking!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 9, 2009)

I got Mink Muffs and Angora Cardi for my birthday. I haven't tried them yet, but they look gorgeous. The neons threw me off completely. I don't know how I feel about them being in this collection.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the Chinchilly and Angora Cardi!

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got Mink Muffs and Angora Cardi for my birthday. I haven't tried them yet, but they look gorgeous. The neons threw me off completely. I don't know how I feel about them being in this collection. Yeah, the neons almost look like they belong in a different collection! lol. They don't really seem to fit...


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2009)

Loving the Midnight Cami!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2009)

It really is an odd collection, but there are some gorgeous colours there too.


----------

